# Saw my 1st & 2nd 8 series last week



## schley (May 26, 2005)

In Temecula Valley on the 15 I saw this odd looking bmw. I have to admit I have never even seen an 8 series picture. It looked to be at least 15 years old and it was an 850. I didn't care for the body style but I guess it was like the 6 series is now?:dunno: 

The very next day I was on Murrieta Hot Springs and the 15 and I see another weird one. I get somewhat close and I think it said 845 but I'm not sure.........

Honestly I could go the rest of my life without seeing another. Not a fan.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes the E31 8 series didnt look very BMW..instead they looked like a Nissan.
Anyways i wouldnt turn down an 850csi...like a 400hp V-12..i dont care what it looks like.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow that is beautiful! Will have to do more research on these cars!


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

*Coming out of the woodwork!*

Weird I saw one just yesterday. It was a copper/reddish metallic.

In University a girl in one of my classes drove one to school!:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: 
Must've been slumming at Art School.:dunno:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

AW328i said:


> Wow that is beautiful! Will have to do more research on these cars!


Ahh..dont bother..this series keep their value way to well...save your money and get a 6er


----------



## 3Series (Mar 15, 2002)

I've been looking at the E31's for the past several weeks. I've alwayed admired the car since its introduction back it the day. 

Overall it is a boulevard car since it handles like a pig. From what I've seen, early 850's are going for around 10k and the later one's, 94+ with the 326hp engine is high teens to 20k.

However, I saw someone tying to get $80k for a 850csi.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

The 850csi had a V12 producing 375 hp and 405 lb/ft of torque. New cost was in the $100k range, in 1990's dollars. They look much better in person than in pictures although some examples are not attactive IMO. Personally, I would love to have one, either 840 or 850.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*An 850...*

4 me please!


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

I remember when they were introduced. They really were quite attractive at the time and really stood out in a good way. The design looks a little dated now.
It's not a timeless design the way the previous 6er was.


----------



## KNOWLEDGE (Sep 21, 2006)

The 8 series are disgusting. I'll keep my 760!


----------



## e31guru (Sep 22, 2006)

The 8 series is the best looking car ever to come out of BMW. Perfect proportions and lines. The new 7's are absolutely horrendous and look like giant Hippo's lumbering down the road. Ugh.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

KNOWLEDGE said:


> The 8 series are disgusting. I'll keep my 760!


LMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



> The 8 series is the best looking car ever to come out of BMW. Perfect proportions and lines. The new 7's are absolutely horrendous and look like giant Hippo's lumbering down the road. Ugh.


:bigpimp:


----------



## SP330 (Apr 9, 2006)

Lol an e65 owner should never be able to bash any other bmw design, because pretty much across the board everybody can agree the e65 is still the most butchered redesigned bmw (with the e85 second lol). 

It looks so awful but its been out since 2002 and its looks still havent grown on me the redesign made it a little bit easier to stomach but didnt save it.

The 8 series in my opinion is timeless it's so sexy bmw should bring it back and add a modern touch to it price it with the higher end SL's.

The new benz s550 is gorgeous, as is the audi a8, bmw 7 series is so out of whack its not graceful its just plain weird car.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

SP330 said:


> Lol an e65 owner should never be able to bash any other bmw design, because pretty much across the board everybody can agree the e65 is still the most butchered redesigned bmw (with the e85 second lol).
> 
> It looks so awful but its been out since 2002 and its looks still havent grown on me the redesign made it a little bit easier to stomach but didnt save it.
> 
> ...


I agree to a point as well....the older style E38 (mine  ) has a beautiful timeless design IMHO. However the E65 is starting to grow on me  :angel:


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

SP330 said:


> Lol an e65 owner should never be able to bash any other bmw design, because pretty much across the board everybody can agree the e65 is still the most butchered redesigned bmw (with the e85 second lol).
> 
> It looks so awful but its been out since 2002 and its looks still havent grown on me the redesign made it a little bit easier to stomach but didnt save it.
> 
> ...


Guess you havn't driven a new 7.

I didn't like the e65 when it first came out either. But now, if you really take a look, the lines are pure genious. It takes form follows function to an all new level. Yeah, at first glance, the new Mercs and Audis are nice. BUt its the same old thing. Nothing new and compaired to the 7, the S550 anyway, drives like a marshmallow. "Disconnected from the road" as my friend who owns one has said.

So, if you like the mundane will be boring in a year look, buy a Merc. If you want to make a lasting statement and drive the best handling cruiser on the planet, buy a 7.

BTW, have you noticed Acuras are starting to copy BMW (again)? Look at the rear of an Acura RL. The best form of flattery...


----------



## aurasb (Sep 24, 2006)

mr chow was that OCAD


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

the e31 was one of the best looking bmw's ever. :thumbup: loved it when it came out. :drool:

front looks like the bmw M1 supercar










back end similar to the e36.

the e46 coupe's feature which powers the door glass down/up a few mm when you open and close was a trickled down feature of the e31.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

also looks a bit like the bmw Z1 as well


----------

